# Trip to the walnut log company today, WOW



## jimmyjames (Feb 12, 2013)

Well i had a free few minutes today while out driving around, so i stoipped and talked to a fellow at the walnut log company, they have quite a few logs....... as you can see here

http://img.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/2013-02-12_14-51-28_366_zps0abbbb38.jpg

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/2013-02-12_14-51-31_694_zps882eba48.jpg

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/2013-02-12_14-51-12_431_zpsfbbeeaf7.jpg

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/2013-02-12_14-51-56_999_zps6bd27186.jpg

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/2013-02-12_14-51-52_287_zps93ddefa0.jpg

Just a few gunstock blanks............
http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/2013-02-12_14-52-11_72_zps7ed9d840.jpg

Can you say 10 million board feet of walnut??
http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/2013-02-12_15-16-50_54_zps36175758.jpg

And now the icing on the cake, the guy gave me theyre entire scrap pile... many many many pieces of 8/4+ pieces, mostly shorts some longer pieces 4'-6' long. Also theyres an entire bundle of 4/4 lumber in theyre thats mine as well. i imagine i will have 5000pcs of 8/4 walnut thats 12x8 or 12x12

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/2013-02-12_14-43-08_51_zps2922180a.jpg

look at that figure :)
http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/2013-02-12_14-48-10_228_zpse4ee1fb9.jpg

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/2013-02-12_14-42-58_96_zps17aa061a.jpg

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/2013-02-12_14-42-42_592_zps4ed248c2.jpg

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/2013-02-12_14-42-47_314_zps99a7acb4.jpg

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/2013-02-12_14-42-32_869_zpsedd67868.jpg

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/2013-02-12_14-42-26_603_zps60d39ec9.jpg

And thats not all, theres about 100 walnut logs ranging in size from 12"-30" that have metal in them, the metal location is marked on the logs, they are free for the taking, said bring a semi with you next time.......... Little does he know i may just have to.....


----------



## Bigg081 (Feb 12, 2013)

Does this mean all my walnut needs will be fulfilled by you???


----------



## jimmyjames (Feb 12, 2013)

It could be, i may grab a big pile of flat rate boxes and start filling them with wood....


----------



## EricJS (Feb 12, 2013)

Need any help, buddy?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 12, 2013)

I can't see the pics but free walnut logs with the metal marked . . . . free for the taking . . . . incredible score.


----------



## Bigg081 (Feb 12, 2013)

Flat rate boxes...yes definitely and pallets! Haha. Great score!!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 12, 2013)

Man I just want to see pic of your wifes face when you drive up with the first load :rotflmao3: WE understand that it's way too good to pass up... She however... may not


----------



## Walt (Feb 12, 2013)

When you are ready to pick it up, I have a commercial drivers license for the 18 wheeler ya need to haul it off....lol

Walt


----------



## jimmyjames (Feb 12, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Man I just want to see pic of your wifes face when you drive up with the first load :rotflmao3: WE understand that it's way too good to pass up... She however... may not



My wife is understanding, especially when free, shes actually calling her brother about a side.dump as we speak....


----------



## scrimman (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh....wow...........


----------



## Kevin (Feb 12, 2013)

Just in case anyone is wondering if I am one of those addict wannabes or faux addicts or amateur addicts, let me assure you I am the real deal. A bonafide, dyed-in-the-wool woodaholic. Even though I currently have three timber properties to log from and do not have to pay a red cent for the trees or do anything in return, and even though two of these properties have black walnut on them, I *STILL* couldn't help myself but to look at the drive from Ivanhoe, Texas to Council Bluffs, Iowa. 

[attachment=18247]

It doesn't look like much of a drive, even if I have to cross the Red River in the 'Off Limit Months'. Where exactly did you say this log pile is Jimmy?

:i_dunno:

:rofl2:


----------



## jimmyjames (Feb 12, 2013)

Hey kevin i.will let.you know after i get my fill, dont really want a bunch of people calling and bothering the nice guy before i get mine, also bought some 14" wide 120" FAS 8/4 walnut boards for $3 a board foot, thats how much they wholesale it for.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 12, 2013)

Jimmy I wouldn't really do that - drive that far for it or expect you to reveal your source! And don't you tell man that's your honey hole. Walnut is right here in my backyard. The thing that really is cool though is you don't have to log it. I do. But then I love logging more than fishing.


----------



## jimmyjames (Feb 12, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Jimmy I wouldn't really do that - drive that far for it or expect you to reveal your source! And don't you tell man that's your honey hole. Walnut is right here in my backyard. The thing that really is cool though is you don't have to log it. I do. But then I love logging more than fishing.



Thats not my honey hole :) im probably gonna wait a little bit on the logs with metal, i have plenty of logs that are getting delivered to the sawmill tomorrow. I am however picking up that bundle of 4/4 walnut and also all of the 8/4 walnut drops from the scrap pile, im guessing there is 2 cord( first time ive ever measured wood by the cord) of 8/4 drops, some have checks which i will leave behind, i will only take the prime pieces. They also have a log pile that is ends from logs being bucked, probably some good stuff in there but most are cookies about 3" thick and checked horribly, a couple bigger ones on top of the mountain but not really worth the effort


----------



## EricJS (Feb 12, 2013)

OK Kevin, I got your message.

You have a cab waiting at the Omaha airport that'll take you directly to the trucking company first thing in the morning. I couldn't book all their rigs since they only have 4 drivers to spare, so you'll need to make another trip for the remainder. The logging company said they'll load you free of charge.

Let me know if I left anything out & don't forget the deal we made. :plane::luck:


----------



## Kevin (Feb 12, 2013)

EricJS said:


> OK Kevin, I got your message.
> 
> You have a cab waiting at the Omaha airport that'll take you directly to the trucking company first thing in the morning. I couldn't book all their rigs since they only have 4 drivers to spare, so you'll need to make another trip for the remainder. The logging company said they'll load you free of charge.
> 
> Let me know if I left anything out & don't forget the deal we made. :plane::luck:


----------



## Dane Fuller (Feb 12, 2013)

jimmyjames, I've got a need for some 4/4 stock. Is that stuff dry enough to work?


----------



## Jdaschel (Feb 12, 2013)

This is when you need a dumptruck...


----------



## jimmyjames (Feb 12, 2013)

Dane Fuller said:


> jimmyjames, I've got a need for some 4/4 stock. Is that stuff dry enough to work?



Yep its all been kilned, i wont have any time for a while to sell anything, i had to pay a friend in need to go pick up that scrap pile for me along with that bundle, it will be sitting on a trailer tarped for a few weeks. Still at the hospital with my daughter till this weekend.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 12, 2013)

This is a curse. Everyone can see the pics except me.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Feb 12, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> Dane Fuller said:
> 
> 
> > jimmyjames, I've got a need for some 4/4 stock. Is that stuff dry enough to work?
> ...



Take your time and take care of that girl! Let me know when you get ready.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Feb 12, 2013)

Kevin said:


> This is a curse. Everyone can see the pics except me.



Hahaha! It's not a cures, Kevin. It's really a blessing to your pocket book.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 12, 2013)

Dane Fuller said:


> Hahaha! It's not a cures, Kevin. It's really a blessing to your pocket book.



Haha it's a fine line between a curse and cures for them. Swap a few letters . . . 

But you're right any blessing to my pocket book is a curse. I mean cure. I mean what the hell are we talking about I want more wood pocketbook be dmaned dnmaed damned!!!


:cray:


----------



## jimmyjames (Feb 12, 2013)

Heres the bundle of boards kevin, not exactly fas grade but alot of useable stuff, probably 1000 board feet or better


----------



## jimmyjames (Feb 12, 2013)

8/4 shorts


----------



## jimmyjames (Feb 12, 2013)

more 8/4 shorts, pile is full of them.


----------



## jimmyjames (Feb 12, 2013)

12"x 56" x 8/4 board with crazy saved from the shredder!


----------



## jimmyjames (Feb 12, 2013)

A couple logs


----------



## jimmyjames (Feb 12, 2013)

A couple gunstock blanks waiting to be cut into gunstock blanks, the guy said most of them are fiddleback and curly ass H E double hockey sticks


----------



## jimmyjames (Feb 12, 2013)

10 million board feet of walnut lumber, stacks go for as far as the eye can see


----------



## jimmyjames (Feb 12, 2013)

there you go kevin :)


----------



## Kevin (Feb 12, 2013)

I can see the pics now. Thanks Jimmy.


----------



## jimmyjames (Feb 12, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I can see the pics now. Thanks Jimmy.



no problem, sorry about putting them in separate posts, i had to go through each one and crop it down so it would upload


----------



## Phaedrus (Feb 13, 2013)

Holy cow. It looks like I need to move back to Iowa. $3/bf 8/4 is amazing enough--but free stuff too??


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 13, 2013)

That is about the greatest score I've ever heard of! Congrats! I suggest you start a business making end-grain walnut cutting boards. Looks like you will have an infinite supply of Walnut shorts and scraps, man you gonna be rich!


----------



## healeydays (Feb 13, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> That is about the greatest score I've ever heard of! Congrats! I suggest you start a business making end-grain walnut cutting boards. Looks like you will have an infinite supply of Walnut shorts and scraps, man you gonna be rich!



I was thinking the same thing. I'll take a box of strips.


----------



## Steelart99 (Feb 13, 2013)

Where is the friggin smilie for "ENVY" ????

Someday I hope to be lucky too ...


----------



## jimmyjames (Feb 13, 2013)

Haha i wont get rich off of scraps........


----------



## waterboy12 (Feb 13, 2013)

Wow. That's incredible. I would have been tempted to keep my big mouth shut about that place. Seems like its to good to be true. Your a lucky boy!!!


----------



## jimmyjames (Feb 13, 2013)

Well i stopped by the log company.... again.... picked up those 8/4 fas walnut boards i was talking about, i bought 6 boards , 5 of them are 12"+ and 1 is about 7" wide, all 6 are 67" long, I got to talking to the fellow and turns out he needs some machining done... he needs an aluminum part machined for some sort of guitar that has a leg that sticks out of the bottom that you move with your leg and it changes its pitch, he gave me the old stainless one and wants an aluminum one, so he traded me the machine work straight across for the 8/4 boards.... These big ol' fat boards are going to make one heck of a benchtop! Will post some pictures up shortly.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 13, 2013)

That a steel guitar man. Every C&W band worth its salt has a steel player. Does he play?


----------



## jimmyjames (Feb 13, 2013)

Yes he does, said hes been playing for 40 years :)


----------



## Kevin (Feb 13, 2013)

Nothing sounds like a steel. It's a difficult instrument to master. If you get to hear him play it don't pass up the opportunity - if he's good (and after 40 years he is) it'll put chills down your spine. Same as bagpipes. Listening to bagpipes up close and personal is not like listening to it over tv/radio or even far off in a parade. When you're close you can "feel the force". I get goose bumps thinking about it.


----------



## jimmyjames (Feb 14, 2013)

Well i got the bundle home, a friend picked it up and dropped it off at my house for me, upon closer inspection. Theres some boards that i will end up burning and then there are a bunch of boards like the one pictured, curly and figure galore!

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/2013-02-14_09-31-16_74_zps3cb066d9.jpg


----------



## jimmyjames (Feb 14, 2013)

I will.probably pick through the pile and find the best boards and take probably 200-300 board feet of it andnhave it surfaces s3s, for me to do it at home it would be alot.of work and also they have a straight line ripnsaw which i dont have. I would say out of the roughly 1200 board feet 3-400 will be useable, the rest im not sure what i will.do with it, maybe use it to build a kiln? Its hard to burn 700 feet of walnut considering i seem to keep all my other scraps till they are about toothpick size....


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 14, 2013)

I think I saw that board in the pictures of the pile- Nice resaw possibilities. Good score.


----------



## jimmyjames (Feb 14, 2013)

This piece was in the middle.of the bundle, theres plenty more. The curl is.nice but nothing like the gunstock.blanks they have, solid curl straight as an arrow.... sure would be nice to get some hunks of that...


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 14, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> This piece was in the middle.of the bundle, theres plenty more. The curl is.nice but nothing like the gunstock.blanks they have, solid curl straight as an arrow.... sure would be nice to get some hunks of that...



all it takes is $$$$$$$$


----------



## HomeBody (Feb 15, 2013)

Does the place sell individual gunstock blanks or do they just wholesale them? I'd love to have a nicely figured rifle blank. Gary


----------



## jimmyjames (Feb 16, 2013)

they wholesale them, they only sell them by the bazillion to the gun manufacturers


----------



## jimmyjames (Feb 16, 2013)

Sorting through the lumber i got and found this crazy board, its solid figure and it even has embedded walnuts!
http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/2013-02-16_16-05-33_177_zps8bfd2254.jpg

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/2013-02-16_16-05-20_855_zpse3fe44e3.jpg

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/2013-02-16_16-05-04_624_zpsfbd35168.jpg

Yes the board is a bit messed up but i cant thro this one away, way too cool!


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 16, 2013)

The cool stuff is always screwed up in some way- the trick is finding out how to do a work around.............. COOL board JIMMY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

